# Word of the Day: Citation



## Em in Ohio (Jun 2, 2020)

My term paper received a low grade because I failed to include the proper citations for my references.

Definition:  A _citation_ is a reference to a source.  (noun)


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 2, 2020)

*noun*
Military. mention of a soldier or a unit in orders, usually for gallantry:

She received a presidential citation for bravery.

(This is use 2 of 5 - way to go, Radish Rose!)


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 3, 2020)

My son didn't show me his latest driving  citation.

(This is use 3 of 5 - way to go, Sliverfox!)


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 3, 2020)

CHEAT SHEET:  https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/citation

1*: *an official summons to appear (as before a court)
2a*: *an act of quoting, especially *: *the citing of a previously settled case at law
  b*: *EXCERPT, QUOTATIONHis homily included several biblical citations.
3*: *MENTION: such as
  a*: *a formal statement of the achievements of a person receiving an academic honor
  b*: *specific reference in a military dispatch to meritorious performance of duty - a citation for bravery

_"Citation_ is the act of quoting a reference to an authoritative writing, or a legal precedent.   

*"APA Citation: Definition and Examples | Literary Terms*
literaryterms.net › apa-citation
A _citation_ is a quotation or an explicit reference to a source of information. When writing a paper of any kind, it is vital that you _cite_ your sources accurately."


----------



## Kaila (Jun 3, 2020)

Dear Landlord (OR, Dear Tenant) 
Included with my letter, is a citation taken from the original lease agreement, regarding the issue that is presently under discussion for possible changes.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 3, 2020)

I received a citation for speeding four years ago but paid it instead of going to court.


----------



## debodun (Jun 3, 2020)

Citation, a race horse, won the Triple Crown in 1948.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 3, 2020)

After helping to carry a person's groceries across the street for them,
the teen was *cited* by an onlooker, for jaywalking. 

(Don't worry, I just made that up, for the thread. )

Did we pass 5, yet,
@Em in Ohio  ?


----------



## jerry old (Jun 8, 2020)

Yea, well I would'a done it if my brain was working;  we was under heavy fire see,
my buddy, wanting to be a hero I guess he run out and got  blowed  up, he laid out there  hollering and crying.  I didn't have no choice, I went out there and drug him back to our foxhole.  Yea, I got shot twice, worser than him.

They gimmie a  citation in the hospital, a bit of tin and ribbon and a paper that said what I done.

I had to do more hospitalizing in the states.  My girlfriend drove my car down to
the hospital.  I slipped out and boy did we get drunk.
I got me another citation when I run over a kid on a bicycle.

Citations is like vapor, some's good, some ain't.
I'll  be out someday, I'll be an old man.  They'll probably give me a citation for being
a model prisoner.


(Jerry old, that ain't no definition, your trying to write a book.)

Very creative and interesting, but a bit beyond the current goal ~ Em


----------



## ohioboy (May 14, 2021)

A "Citation" is NOT an arrest, Knowles v. Iowa, U.S.S.C.


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2021)

Then, is a _citation_ more like a notice,
that you are expected to appear, or that you are suspected of something, or had been seen or noticed in the act of something?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Then, is a _citation_ more like a notice,
> that you are expected to appear, or that you are suspected of something, or had been seen or noticed in the act of something?


None of the above, Kaila.

It means you were seen driving one of these... a Chevy Citation.


----------



## ohioboy (May 14, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Then, is a _citation_ more like a notice,
> that you are expected to appear, or that you are suspected of something, or had been seen or noticed in the act of something?



Citation or Summons, a traffic ticket is termed either one, depends where you are.


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2021)

From re-reading all of these entries,
I see that a _citation _could be either for something good, or bad.


----------



## ohioboy (May 14, 2021)

Kaila said:


> From re-reading all of these entries,
> I see that a _citation _could be either for something good, or bad.


Sure, the Policeman received a Citation (medal) for bravery.


----------

